# My new frag tank!!!



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

Well here it is. now I have to build the new stand. I am going to be puting it in the closet where my skimmer is. I will build a stand to house both the skimmer and the new tank. I will build it so I have lots of storage under the new stand. well here it is.

the tank is 17 long X 20 width and 12 tall. I will be lighting it with a 250W SE MH Radium 20K on icecap balist.





Roger

















I had the tank custom built to fit right here. I still need to build the stand though , but perfect fit!!!









later I will try and post a diagram of the new closet setup.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice one Roger, How much did that set you back?

Are you planning a egg-crate stand in the tank to keep things up and organized?

What lighting are you planning?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I got that for a good price under $100

lighting 250W MH SE 20K Radium bulb.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Excellent, Cant beat a good deal like that.


----------

